# Validity of MBTI for SPs



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

MBTI let me understand better about myself and those around me but I wouldn’t rely on it 100% it is generalisation after all.

Unlike what is being said by the theory, I am keenly interested in abstract stuff like philosophy and quantum physics as well but I dread the ...ism ...ist descriptions in general. “Oh she is a right wing liberal feminist who believes in existential nihilism and the keynesian economy”. I cant make sense of shit like that.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

MBTI is factually incorrect or at best unconfirmed. That's more like asking if you believe in it or not. I guess what you call SPs aren't into weird beliefs.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I like MBTI because it is actually helpful and practical. I can get an idea of people's types if I know them fairly well. And, if they act in a way that might bother me, I am able to understand it better within the framework of personality types. It helps me to understand that this is something that a person who has that particular personality type is likely to do. That person isn't purposely trying to annoy the (you know what) out of me. The behavior or the response is not intended to hurt me. It's just an expression of who that person is. And then, I can relax and be more patient, knowing that someone else's communication style is not my communication style. I have found it easier to be able to accept people for who they are and not get upset over misunderstandings.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

The MBTI is hit-or-miss for me, mostly 'miss' because it seems hard for people to distinguish between an archetype and a stereotype. That, and I have strong objections to the way the system is approached: especially the descriptions. Function theory works better when applied well.

I have been interested in typology for a very long time. "Typing people" comes easy for me, as I am a categorical thinker by nature and am obsessed with motive and the patterns in human nature and behavior that this motive creates. Because of this, there has to be visual confirmation of type, else I find it just not good enough.


The idea is that "SP" isn't as interested in typology because of its abstract nature is a misunderstanding of what "SP" means. It is not '_what_,' it is '_how_.'


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

Real world application. Sometimes I’ll be in a conversation with an NF or NT about some topic and they talk endlessly about it. I seem to take the wind out of their sails when I say, “That’s cool and all, but it’s not real.” Or “How can that be used in reality.”

It’s not that I’m adverse to the theoretical but if it can’t actually be used for a real purpose then what’s the point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

XO Skeleton said:


> Real world application. Sometimes I’ll be in a conversation with an NF or NT about some topic and they talk endlessly about it. I seem to take the wind out of their sails when I say, “That’s cool and all, but it’s not real.” Or “How can that be used in reality.”
> 
> It’s not that I’m adverse to the theoretical but if it can’t actually be used for a real purpose then what’s the point?
> 
> ...


The point is the talking, obviously. h:


_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Sensational said:


> MBTI is not really all that abstract or absurd
> 
> It can actually be used as a tool to assist in understanding yourself and others
> 
> ...


Sorry to seem stupid but what do you mean by circle jerk in this context? Does it mean what you mentioned later about people having prejudices against S types?

If so I assume circle jerk means a group of people with the same ideas/beliefs confirming their ideas/beliefs with each other?


----------



## tahrah11 (Mar 3, 2018)

> People in the typology community treat sensors like we're handicapped intellectually. We're not incapable of comprehending abstractions. I think generally speaking we just don't want to.


Yes. Your MBTI represents your cognitive preferences, not abilities.


----------

